# CPC in Los Angeles needs HELP...!



## huguezbrian (Apr 13, 2011)

I have used the ICD-9-CM, CPT-4 and HCPCS Level II code sets for about 6 years as a healthcare professional. Since September 2009 I use the the code sets as a daily function of my current job duties as a Medical Collector by doing routine audits. I have had multiple phone interviews with potential employers who constantly shut me down due to lack of  "relevant" medical coding experience...? Obviously, I took the same test as all the other CPCs, but they don't take that into consideration? I am starting to give up and continue to think; was it worth spending all my hard earned money on boot camps, coding books, memberships and the actual CPC exam? Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Brian Huguez, CPC
(323) 271-2397


----------



## LeeShimano (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Brian,

I'm sorry that you haven't been able to be hired eventhough you're a CPC. You mentioned being a medical collector, but what other experience have you had? 

What type of positions have you been interviewed for and been rejected?

You shouldn't give up, you did pay good money and hard work to pass the CPC exam. You are in at least a medical collections job, which keeps you in the industry.


----------



## huguezbrian (Apr 14, 2011)

LeeShimano said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> I'm sorry that you haven't been able to be hired eventhough you're a CPC. You mentioned being a medical collector, but what other experience have you had?
> 
> ...


I have (2) years as a Health Information Management Tech and (2) years as a Surgery Attendant in a Level II Trauma Center. I am thinking of moving my family out of California and moving to another state if an opportunity arrives.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 15, 2011)

*Resume*

Brian,
I think a professional resume writer may be able to help you craft your resume to focus on your skills not your job titles. Additionally, a well-written cover letter will help your resume "rise to the top."

Invest in yourself. 

I hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

